# مرجع نقاش في صيانة الغوارب وصنعتها وعمل القوالب



## ابي اسجل (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
افتح هذا الموضوع ليكون مرجع للمهندس و ومستخدمين القوارب البحريه

1- يكون النقاش في تصميم وصناعة القوالب لجسم القوارب وكبينة القياده وكل ميصنع بلفيبر قلاص في القوارب ؟

2- يكون النقاش في افكار جديده وطرق تحسين وضافة الشيا على جسم القارب بستخدام مواد الفيبر 
مثل اضافة الثلاجه او تثبيت كراسي وتثبيت الكبينه او تحريك محلها او عمل فتحات لتوصيلات السلاك والخراطيم وطريقة اضافت خزان وقود او خزان ماء ؟

3 - نقاس في كيفية ستخدام الفيبر قلاص وطرق تنضيف الجسم قبل وضع مواد الفيبر ونوعيات الفيبر 
والمعجون بعد مرحلة الفيبر لخفا مناطق الصيانه وكيفية تنضيف الجسم وتجهيزه لصبغ وهل يوجد انواع معينه من الصباغ الخاصه للبحر يرجا ذكرها مع طرق استخدمها ؟

4 - نقاش في صيانة المحركات وعيوبها والمواد المطلوبه لصيانه والغطع المطلوب توجدها في القارب قبل الطلوع للبحر ؟

5 - نقاش في تصميم التريلات ويجابياتها وسلبيتها مثلن في سهولة تنزيل القاربي وتطليعه 
كيف اختار الونش البكرت السحب حسب وزن القارب كيف اختار العجلات للتريلات ؟

6 - نقاش في وسال التصال الاسلكي ونوعها المصرحه للستخدام البحري ومواد الطواري بجميع انوعها ؟ 


ابتدي في ملاحضه بخصوص اجسام زوارق السباق القوارب كها شكل المقدنه نسيابي الى اعلا 

مع زيادت السرعه يرتفع بسباب الحتكاك في الما وبعد ذالك يكون الحتكاك مع الهوا فيما يتسباب بنقلاب على الخلف في حلات زيادت السرعه ترودني فكرت وجود عمود توازن مثل اجنحة الطايرات ليش الطاره تمشي مستويه ولا تتعرض للنقلاب على الخلف مع السرعه مع انها تسير بسرهات تزيد على 1300 كيلو متر في الساعه والغارب على سرعة 250 ميل ميقاري 400 كيلو في الساعه يتعرض للنقلاب في السيارات يوجد عمود توازن ساهم بشكل كبير في تحسين ثبات السياره وطياره فيها كميه كبيره من التوازن والجتهاد في احسن التصاميم والقارب اين توزنه هل هو رفع وتنزيل المحرك؟ فقط؟؟؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 سبتمبر 2008)

صناعة الفيبر جلاس 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إلى الأخوة الذين يسألون عن صناعة الفيبر جلاس 
إحتياجات هذه الصناعة
1- القالب : ويمكن ان يكون مصنوعا من الجبس أو المطاط 
2- الريزين : يمكن أن يضاف على الريزين بعض المواد المالئه مثل كربونات الكالسيوم أ و اكسيد التيتانيوم أو سيليكات الألمنيوم أو الكالسيوم أو غيرها 
3- الألياف الزجاجية : يتم الحصول عليها جاهزة 
4- أدوات معجون وطلاء كالمستعملة في حرفة الدهان 
يؤخذ أو يتم تشكيل الجسم المراد صنع شبيها له كما هو تماما ومن أي مادة كانت ؛( أجزاء من جسم السيارة ، زورق ، مواد ديكور ، أغطية أحهزه كهربائية ، وغيرها ) ، ويتم تشكيل قالب معاكس للوجه الظاهر منه من المطاط إذا كان صغيرا وذو نتوءات صغيرة أو من الجبس المدعم بالخشب أو بالألياف الطبيعية إذا كان كبيرا ، حيث يمكن تشكيله كقطعة واحدة أو كقطع متكاملة يجري جمعها فيما بعد . بعد فك هذا القالب عن الجسم المراد تشكيل شبيهه ، تجري عليه بعض الرتوش من تنظيف ,وإخفاء الوصلات إن وجدت ( بالنسبة لقوالب الجبس ) كما يطلى بطبقة رقيقة من المطاط أو من أي مادة لمنع إلتصاق الريزين بالقالب بعد جفافه ، ويكون جاهزا لتشكيل الجسم المراد تشكيله عليه .
يطلى السطح المراد تشكيله بالريزين بغزاره بواسطة الفرشاة أو البخ او التغطيس ، وقبل تصلب الريزين ، يلبس السطح المطلي بالريزين بطبقه من الألياف الزجاجية ، وتغمر طبقة الألياف الزجاجية بالريزين بإستعمال نفس الأدوات ، ولدى تصلب هذه الطبقة تكرر العملية مرة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة حتى الوصول إلى السماكة المطلوبة ، وخلال هذه العملية يمكن زرع قطع معدنية مهيأة مسبقا لتثبيت تجهيزات معينه مدروسه مسبقا كمحرك في الزوارق أو غير ذلك ، في الجسم الذي نشكله من الفيبر جلاس ، وعند الإنتهاء من العمل وتصلب الريزين وفيه الألياف الزجاجية بشكل كامل ، يجري فك القالب عن الجسم المتشكل ، وتجري عملية تنعيم السطح وطلاؤه وتلميعه كأي جسم أخر من الخشب أو المعدن وبنفس الأدوات ، فينتج معنا ذلك المجهول الصامت الذي حيرنا بطريقة تصنيعه

منقول من http://www.akafi.net/showthread.php?t=1069


----------



## ابي اسجل (7 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلم على المشاركه Eng-Maher 
عندي ملاحضه
لحض هذا المقطع الفيديو بعد ستخراج جسم القارب من القالب لونة ابيض وكنه مصبوغ ولا يحتاج صبغ 
هل هذا هو لون القارب الدايم ام يسعاد صبغه اذا كان الود الدام هل يوضع قبل مواد الفيرب جلاس الريزين

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-iLsIROYfQ

وهذا مقطع فيديو اصافي لصيانت جسم القارب او اي جسم مصنوع من الفيبر جلاس

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZxyrxIC2Ts


----------



## ابي اسجل (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
ياخوان حصلة لكم مقطع فيديو في هذا اربط

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEa5_WHQZo0&feature=related

خطواة تصنيع القالب وممكن تنصخ اي جسم وممكن تصنعه من الفيبر 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62AGalE5P6g&feature=related

خطواة تصنيع الجسام من الفيبر جلاس من الاف الى اليا 

ولو كان الشرح على جسم صغير لكن نفي خطوات جميع صنعات الفيبر

اتمنا لكم التوفيق


----------



## ابي اسجل (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

هذي فكره عمل صندوق لبطاريات السياره وممكم نستخدمها لبطريات القوارب او كصندوق للعده 

ممكن من هذي الطريقه نستفيد وايد 

وهذا الشرح فيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INKzbu9jKH4&feature=related

اتمنا اسمع رايكم


----------



## ابي اسجل (7 سبتمبر 2008)

*فكره جميله*

فكره جميله لحماية القوارب من المواج في المراسي في الميناء 

اتركم مع العنوان اتمنا لكم الستفاده 

http://www.vikingboatlift.com/photos.html


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

